# Creating A Flashable Cwm Zip For Compiled Kernel?



## Evileyefox

Does anyone have step by step for the dinc2 specifically? 
I have the cyanogen kernel compiled already (htc-msm-7x30), but none of the methods i've read to create a signed cwm update.zip actually work. The Anykernel from the git that I found doesn't work.


----------



## CorCor67

This is the script i use to build my kernels...executing the script will compile the configs in the directory set in the variables, you have to add the content of your update.zip to the tools folder except for the zimage and modules...it will pick them out for you...then it builds your zip for you and names it after the config... https://raw.github.com/corcor67/core-msm-7x30-vivow/master/BBK.sh

I'm guessing your problem is just compressing your zip...it needs to be an archive with no compression...


----------



## Evileyefox

CorCor67 said:


> This is the script i use to build my kernels...executing the script will compile the configs in the directory set in the variables, you have to add the content of your update.zip to the tools folder except for the zimage and modules...it will pick them out for you...then it builds your zip for you and names it after the config... https://raw.github.c...w/master/BBK.sh I'm guessing your problem is just compressing your zip...it needs to be an archive with no compression...


 Thanks I'll check it out. I didn't know it was as easy as zipping it up. I thought that it needed to be signed in some way with a special checksum or something, and I didn't know how to do that. Apparently, it doesn't need it.


----------

